# It, il film. Remake 2017.



## patriots88 (18 Settembre 2017)

Direi che un topic su questo film sia più che doveroso.
in america in due settimane ha incassato 220mln di dollari battendo ogni record per un film horror.

in italia arriverà, scandalosamente, tra un mese (e per me saremo l'unico se non uno dei pochi paesi dove incasserà meno sia per il ritardo, sia perchè praticamente non è pubblicizzato e sia perchè uscirà in concomitanza o comunque vicino al nuovo Thor)

io comunque non vedo l'ora. sembra proprio essere una figata allucinante.
mi son concesso su youtube solo la scena della morte di Georgie e mi ha fatto alzare ulteriormente l'hype.
finalmente una rapprensetazione coi controcazzi di un romanzo del Re.


----------



## vota DC (18 Settembre 2017)

Boh, spero che la forma vera di It sia più minacciosa. A livello di potenza dovrebbe essere un semidio che se non lo colpisci come da rituale puoi sganciargli un'atomica e non gli fai niente.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Boh, spero che la forma vera di It sia più minacciosa. A livello di potenza dovrebbe essere un semidio che se non lo colpisci come da rituale *puoi sganciargli un'atomica e non gli fai niente.*



beh...veramente no... almeno stando al romanzo
se poi vogliamo rendere IT una specie di Goku, ok...


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Direi che un topic su questo film sia più che doveroso.
> in america in due settimane ha incassato 220mln di dollari battendo ogni record per un film horror.
> 
> in italia arriverà, scandalosamente, tra un mese (e per me saremo l'unico se non uno dei pochi paesi dove incasserà meno sia per il ritardo, sia perchè praticamente non è pubblicizzato e sia perchè uscirà in concomitanza o comunque vicino al nuovo Thor)
> ...



La questione, in un Paese bigotto e perbenista come il nostro, è solo una: Pennywise mangia i bambini.
Se incasserà poco sarà anche e soprattutto per questo.
Altrimenti, non vedo come gli appassionati dell'originale, o di King o di horror in generale, non vadano al cinema quando uscirà.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La questione, in un Paese bigotto e perbenista come il nostro, è solo una: Pennywise mangia i bambini.
> Se incasserà poco sarà anche e soprattutto per questo.
> Altrimenti, non vedo come gli appassionati dell'originale, o di King o di horror in generale, non vadano al cinema quando uscirà.



mi piacciono i discorsi del genere
ma in questo caso non c'entra nulla
dipenderà dalla distribuzione. Ma la campagna social è massiccia, WB e New Line sono una garanzia...
Se incasserà poco (ma dipende cosa si intende per "poco", e in ogni caso non incasserà poco...) dipende solo ed esclusivamente dal fatto che IT è una figura iconica nell'immaginario fantastico made in USA.
E non è esportato o esportabile come Batman, gli Avengers ecc...
Un esempio? Toy Story 3... un gioiellino... al numero 20 tra i film con maggiori incassi nella storia del cinema. Non è nemmeno tra i primi 50 nella storia del cinema in Italia (incassando anche meno di Shrek 3).
Ma TOY STORY è un cartoon iconico soprattutto negli USA, con molti riferimenti anche alla cultura americana. IT è uguale.

Ma sono sicuro che IT sarà un successo perché i fan dell'horror in Italia non sono pochi, il film strizza un po' l'occhio anche alle nuove generazioni (molti non sanno manco chi sia Stephen King, ma l'idea di un "film di paura" con un pagliaccio piace...), i nostalgici lo vedranno in massa (molto apprezzato il cast), molti andranno a vederlo per il martellamento mediatico, altri hanno visto il vecchio film e vedranno il nuovo (e operazione nostalgia fatta alla grandissima, con tempistiche perfette).
Incasserà...incasserà.... 
Grande operazione e film che pare essere fatto benissimo anche dal punto di vista registico... Qualcuno ha osato fare il paragone col Dracula di Coppola....


----------



## Freddy Manson (18 Settembre 2017)

Sto letteralmente contando i giorni... e manca ancora troppo. Troppo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Settembre 2017)

Hype a 1000...se sarà fedele al libro sarà per forza un capolavoro. Speriamo anche nel doppiaggio...ho guardato un paio di clip in lingua originale...Pennywise magistrale!


----------



## patriots88 (18 Settembre 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Boh, spero che la forma vera di It sia più minacciosa. A livello di potenza dovrebbe essere un semidio che se non lo colpisci come da rituale puoi sganciargli un'atomica e non gli fai niente.



molti hanno in mente la miniserie degli anni 90
dove tim curry è stato magistrale
ma il suo pennywise aveva poco del pennywise del libro di king
questo sembra essere molto simile a quello del romenzo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Settembre 2017)

Venite a galleggiare con noi.. qua galleggiamo tutti !!!!.
Cit.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2017)

Visto

Non lo chiamerei "Remake" visto che quello "vecchio" era più un mini serie tv e non un film uscito al cinema

Comunque nulla da dire, gran gran gran bel film. Ottima sceneggiatura, grandi attori bambini. Bravissimo il regista a ficcare uno dei bambini di stranger things ( Finn Wolfhard). Ci calza a pennello.

Non vedo l'ora del secondo


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Visto
> 
> Non lo chiamerei "Remake" visto che quello "vecchio" era più un mini serie tv e non un film uscito al cinema
> 
> ...



Ho visto che è già disponibile. Fa paura?

Io sono uno dei traumatizzati da IT, all'epoca. E odio i clown.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è già disponibile. Fa paura?
> 
> Io sono uno dei traumatizzati da IT, all'epoca. E odio i clown.



Paragonato al primo film.. si l'altro era abbastanza comico. Questo si..più che paura comunque è un po crudo. La prima scena ad esempio veramente crudele.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è già disponibile. Fa paura?
> 
> Io sono uno dei traumatizzati da IT, all'epoca. E odio i clown.



Io pure, e ancora oggi li odio come allora...ma proprio per questo l'originale mi è piaciuto e mi affascina ancora.
Comunque è disponibile in inglese, ma tanto sarà un MD CAM sicuramente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Settembre 2017)

Io mi sono spoilerato una clip..per la precisione quella della morte di Georgie...la computer grafica di Pennywise mi pareva oscena al momento del morso...spero sia un'effetto dovuto alla scarsa qualità video..ma inizio ad aver paura, spero non ne abbiano fatto un eccessivo uso!


----------



## patriots88 (1 Ottobre 2017)

Ovvio che la miniserie con tim curry se vista da adulti non fa certo paura.
Ma vista da bambini assolutamente si
Io la vidi che avevo 7-8-9 anni non riscordo e ne rimasi traumatizzato tanto che pure oggi se penso a Pennywise proprio tranquillo non mi fa stare.

Di quella miniserie grandissimo tim curry e le musiche che mettevano proprio paura


----------



## patriots88 (1 Ottobre 2017)

E’ storia
Battuti i 500mln d incasso dell esorcista
E mancano ancora alcuni paesi dove il film non e’ stato ancora proiettato


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è già disponibile. Fa paura?
> 
> Io sono uno dei traumatizzati da IT, all'epoca. E odio i clown.



Ha traumatizzato un'intera generazione. Io dopo averlo visto ogni volta che andavo in bagno avevo il terrore che un clown assassino saltasse fuori dallo scarico della doccia. Rivisto da adulti dopo anni fa sorridere, ma conosco ancora gente che non ha il coraggio di rivederlo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Ottobre 2017)

Non ce la faccio più, sto impazzendo


----------



## patriots88 (18 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque ad essere pignoli questo non è in remake dal momento che quella del '90 era una miniserie per la tv, mentre questo è il primo vero e proprio film di IT per il cinema


----------



## Igniorante (18 Ottobre 2017)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ha traumatizzato un'intera generazione. Io dopo averlo visto ogni volta che andavo in bagno avevo il terrore che un clown assassino saltasse fuori dallo scarico della doccia. Rivisto da adulti dopo anni fa sorridere, ma conosco ancora gente che non ha il coraggio di rivederlo.



Stessa cosa per me, la scena della doccia mi ha sempre inquietato, anche agli allenamenti da ragazzino cercavo sempre di non restare l'ultimo in doccia ahahah


----------



## neoxes (18 Ottobre 2017)

Piaciuto moltissimo, un'agonia aspettare 2 anni per la seconda parte.


----------



## Gekyn (18 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Piaciuto moltissimo, un'agonia aspettare 2 anni per la seconda parte.



Aspetterò 2 anni


----------



## neoxes (18 Ottobre 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Aspetterò 2 anni



Non vedo molte alternative


----------



## Gekyn (18 Ottobre 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non vedo molte alternative



Mi sono espresso male  
aspetterò 2 anni per vedere quello uscito ora, per poi vederli assieme.


----------



## neoxes (18 Ottobre 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi sono espresso male
> aspetterò 2 anni per vedere quello uscito ora, per poi vederli assieme.



Aaaaah ok. Personalmente l'ho guardato perché tanto ho letto il libro e visto la miniserie, quindi non è che potessi aspettarmi molte soprese. Tecnicamente è realizzato molto bene, la trasposizione è abbastanza fedele, vale l'attesa dei due anni dai


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Ottobre 2017)

Sicuramente è un film ben realizzato: Pennywise Il Clown Ballerino facepalm: Danzante, perdio, Danzante!), con l'aiuto degli effetti dei giorni nostri è ben fatto, così come altri trucchi, ma sinceramente me lo aspettavo un po' più "oscuro", almeno a vedere i trailer; in molti pezzi non potevo far altro che ridere, e non solo per le battute del mitico Richie Tozier. Comunque vedrò anche il secondo capitolo quando uscirà, ma se devo essere sincero, mi tengo tutta la vita il "mio" It, quello con Pennywise Il Clown *Danzante* (!) interpretato dal mitico Tim Curry; per non parlare del romanzo che, al di là di tutte le miniserie ed i film del mondo, rimarrà sempre la cosa più bella (e malata).


----------



## vanbasten (21 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Visto qualche settimana fa, ma l'IT di Tim Curry secondo me rimane inarrivabile. 
Questo IT nuovo è una versione forse più cruenta e malvagia, l'IT di Curry si divertiva a trollare le sue vittime maggiormente di questo IT nuovo per poi ridergli in faccia, tipo la scena con Beverly Marsh con la vecchia o con Richie nella biblioteca.


----------



## patriots88 (21 Ottobre 2017)

Raga il Pennywise di Curry è certamente iconico ma con quello descritto nel romanzo centra come i cavoli a merenda.
Nel romanzo Pennywise NON è un clown che fa il simpatico o che si diverte a "trollare" le sue vittime, ma proprio per niente, anzi nel suo rendersi "ridicolo" vuole sembrare ancor più spaventoso.
Ma quella di voler passare come il "simpatico,ma inquitante" no.

Onore a Curry, ma quello non è Pennywise.


----------



## patriots88 (22 Ottobre 2017)

Visto stasera.
Sicuramente promosso.
la parte nella tana di IT veramente su livelli altissimi.
il cast principale azzeccato e ottimamente caratterizzato (il ragazzino di ST è veramente un fenomeno, la ragazza che fa Beverly riesce ad interpretarla molto bene e non era facile, Ben è un adorabile pacioccone che alla lunga tira fuori la grinta che sembra non avere ).
Ecco io avrei dato maggiore spazio a Bowers (che a differenza delle serie tv dove pare un bulletto di quartiere e nulla più, qui viene mostrato per quello che è: un assassino) visto che avrà un ruolo fondamentale nella seconda parte.
E' passato forse un pò troppo in sordina.

Pennywise assolutamente promosso.
Quello di Curry (autore di un interpretazione sublime) non è il Pennywise del romanzo.
Questo E' Pennywise. Non uno che vuole fare il simpatico clown salterino, ma un mostro che pur quando si rende ridicolo rimane comunque inquietante e grottesco.

Film promosso anche a livello tecnico. Regia, fotografia.
Successo ampiamente meritato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Ottobre 2017)

Uscito da poco dal cinema. Gran bel film, i personaggi che mi sono piu piaciuti sono quelli di Bill, Richie e Beverly. Certo che aspettare due anni per il secondo capitolo...


----------



## Albijol (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non ho mai letto It, vidi solo la miniserie degli anni 90. Per me il film è da 8. Non mi sono solo piaciuti il bullo, troppo poco caratterizzato e uscito di scena in maniera abbastanza ridicola, e il fatto che verso la fine la tensione scema di brutto (I perdenti sembrano dei supereroi Marvel, Pennywise prende solo mazzate a destra e a manca). Ah, stavo con tre amiche al cinema, (l'odiato Uci Cinema, che spezza ogni film tra primo e secondo tempo); beh a fine primo tempo si sono alzate e sono scappate a gambe levate


----------



## de sica (30 Ottobre 2017)

Visto stasera. Che dire.. ci sono state scene dove me la sono fatta addosso come nel tunnel e dopo il proiettore 
Metteteci pure che girava per la sala un tizio travestito da It, e l’ansia a tremila mi ha accompagnato per tutto il film 
Comunque un bel horror


----------



## vota DC (30 Ottobre 2017)

Pure io visto stasera. Ottimo film, però contro It usano psicologia e botte da orbi invece che manufatti specifici, mi aspettavo più magia.

Riguardo la vera forma di It nel romanzo la vede Stanley o Beverly? Qui abbiamo due versioni diverse!


----------

